# Searching for Trevor Cashman Pics and Friends



## Donuttah (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello. Can anyone help with any pictures of my father Trevor Cashman who worked on the THV Mermaid and Patricia? I have none (destroyed during the acrimonious divorce of he and my mother)! Long shot, but maybe someone knows stuff about him! Thank you in advance.


----------



## philshimmin (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi.I sailed with Trevor,in the Titan Service, out of Ijmuiden about 1973, He was a deckhand..along with "Muggy" Driver..Rgds Phil.


----------



## eddie.p (Mar 16, 2010)

Donuttah said:


> Hello. Can anyone help with any pictures of my father Trevor Cashman who worked on the THV Mermaid and Patricia? I have none (destroyed during the acrimonious divorce of he and my mother)! Long shot, but maybe someone knows stuff about him! Thank you in advance.


My husband has a photo of your Father and him in the pram race one easter Monday

Jeannie


----------

